# O/T Sunshine



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I was reading some of the conflicts here at the HT and I really needed to get out side. I woke up this morning to a thundrstorm and rain and it caused me to sleep 2 extra hours. Very nice. After the rain stopped the Sun came out and lit up my young tomato plants. Very peaceful. No magnet altercations, no electricity, just my GOD given right to grow fruit. Some upside down, some right side up. Included are jalepeno, Goliath, Early Burpee, Super Fantastic, and Roma. I really needed that vitamin provided by the Sunshine. Good day to all traction magnets or not.:thumbsup:



















Oh Yeah, The rain water supply system. Fills with an inch of rain.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice water collection system!!! I would like to grow a few veggies myself, but while I'm equipped wih many thumbs, not one of them is green.. :thumbsup: see.. it's white.. not green!!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

My thumbs are white also. I am currently awaiting the gentleman to cut the tree that has fallen (slowly) onto my roof and another tree that is very invasive to my power supply. Once they are gone I will have garden room. Until then I am raising as much fruit (tomatoes) as possible. Being tomatoes are very expensive at the store I am trying my hand at growing them. I plan on some canning, fresh, and even fried green tomatoes. Mmmmmmmm. I have $12 invested so far. My gas powered mower has a bent blade so I am using an old manual sickle mower and very little weed eater time. Going green this year. And some SUNSHINE. It keeps me real. David


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Keep the pix coming as blooms form into veggies and fruits on those upside down planters. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

You bet!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Only thing i grow well is weeds and crabgrass...lol.. did get my yard done today and your right not a thing more peaceful...Do need to build a water collection system this summer.. waste not want not..


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice setup for sure. freaking deer ran me out of the gardening and my brown thumb finished it for me..I buy others vegies who know how to do it and I grow cuckleburrs, goatheads, and sandburrs. I call it my lawn.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Only thing i grow well is weeds and crabgrass...lol.. did get my yard done today and your right not a thing more peaceful...Do need to build a water collection system this summer.. waste not want not..


My crabgrass can choke out your crabgrass!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm a week out from planting our garden. The weather forecast isn't calling for any frost between now and next weekend. May 15th is the average last frost here in my part of the lower 48.

Last spring we had a couple of late frost that affected the Bell Peppers. The wife and I are a little gun shy this year about getting the garden planted too early.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> My crabgrass can choke out your crabgrass!


Thanks Russ!!! You have triggered a flashback to my lil doublewide in FL... and my last attempt at landscaping. Being on the road for 3-4 weeks at a shot, I would finally come home to a jungle. The "lawn" we had was designed for sandy soil, and could root for 2-3 feet. Out of the ground!!!!!!!!  I would find my lawn rooting up all the way through the shrubs and grass working it's way up the screens on the porch. For those who live down southeast it's the same principle as that leafy stuff that takes over entire woods.... the name escapes me, but picture that type of viney growth with thick grass blades instead of leaves. What a mess!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

SCMan, you are thinking of Kudzu. My crabgrass can beat down kudzu into a wimpering ball that runs crying to its momma! I get those roots that run along the ground and drop sub-roots into the sun baked soil where most grass just says "you're kidding, right?" when I try to get it to grow. Used "Marathon" sod. Sadly, it was the Persians at Marathon and the Greek crab grass kicks its roots!

Hutt - crab grass is good eatin" :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> My crabgrass can choke out your crabgrass!


YA but my rye grass can like totally demolish your dandylions

Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Then those good old boys would drink whisky and rye and sing "This'll Be the Day That I Die".


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

TomH said:


> freaking deer ran me out of the gardening
> 
> Same thing here. Thought I was going to get attacked one day when I was trying to chase one out of the garden. Snorting and grunting at me, didn't want to leave.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

My zoysia will kick your crabgrass. By the way, lots of tiny flowers are starting to grow on the 'mators. Thanks for the look guys. I'll try to keep it updated. Free tomatoes for anyone that stops by later this Summer. BYOB


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Saturday, 5/8/09. Chives anyone?


















Jalepeno.










Pest control.










Tomato Flower.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Hadaslot,

Have you grown tomatoes upside down before in the buckets? I am going to try it this year along with pepers both in containers and upside down. Any good hints if you have?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

This is my first try. There is lots of tips on YouTube and online. I think most important is the strength of what is holding them. They get pretty heavy and don't even have fruit on them yet.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Roddgerr said:


> TomH said:
> 
> 
> > freaking deer ran me out of the gardening
> ...


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> Roddgerr said:
> 
> 
> > I always take a football with me when I confront the deer in our garden. They can't catch but they sure can run. With that in mind, I named one that visits frequently Devin Hester (Bear fans will get it).
> ...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

A long time ago an old man told me to dig a hole, throw in fresh chicken livers, plant your tomatoes on top of those & add the dirt. And you know what, by golly it worked! There was a big difference! 
You can have your frog legs, I'm sticking to Mountain Oysters & fresh catfish here in Missouri.
Later,
Fordcowboy


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey FCB! No fair taunting us with the fresh cat fish! That is brutal, man!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

How can you think about food at a time like this??? I lost my appetite with the frog legs!! :lol:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Slot cars & eating is my 2 favorite past times. But if you come to my house I'll take you fishing & we can get some catfish.
--fordcowboy


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm. I haven't had catfish in 33 years... Not much of a fish eater, I'm not.. I wouldn't mind some of Hada's 'maters though...


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

3 Gardens are almost a planted.
Do far.
Taters , Onions (sets) , Scallions , Ky Wonders , 2 diff type bush , Greasygrits , 2 other type pole, 4 diff type bell peppers , Jal and other hot ones , silverqueen & peaches and cream , dog ticks ( Castor bean plants) , 8 varities maters , 4 types cucumbers , all from seeds cept the onion sets and most all heirloom.
If you need a good source for heirloom seeds , go to seedsavers.org and request a free catalogue. 
Still have all the other junk to plant , as am able , carrots , eggplants etc etc, then water and weed and wait for the harvest moon. Then do the fall stuff too later , turnips , etc. Food at the store is going up up up up up.
350 acres here but no tobacco anymore , no critters , cept snakes bears wildcats deer and wild turkey , no more cows or chickens , and all the bottoms in hay , Morels were EVERYWHERE this year ! The freezer is full !!! yum yum I only found 1 false morel , the top was slick and a magnet stuck to it. I had to pitch it. lol


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Hadaslot, how are they hanging...? The Tomatoes...


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

It's dark out and the yard is a mess. Full of nails. The roofer started working today on a 2 layer roof and found a total of six with sheetmetal and pine on the bottom. No tomatoes were damaged during this process. I can count about 15 so far and the uprights are in the lead. The Jalapeno's are into flower state and are showing a good crop. Thanks for askin'. Pic's tomorrow morn. David


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

And yes there are Catfish here. The stink bait hasn't worked yet but will work just fine. The River is out of bounds for me and the boy but I got a hole that is quiet and clean that should catch a dinner. Can't wait.......to........find a job David.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I put mine up last weekend, and sure enough, had tons of rain. Some are looking good, others I may have to replantr with new plants. I'll post pics soon too, that way I can show off my trellis I built just for the tomatoes.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

When we first got married years ago we lived in an apt. Had a little fenced patio, sorta, more like a concrete with a privacy fence behind it but it had good black Mississippi Delta dirt all the way around it. Grew more cucumbers, squash, tomatos and peppers in that small space than we could eat. Never matched it since. 

We got sandy soil on the hill I live on, and heat a plenty to burn up tomatos in the summer, so I grow lemons and garlic on purpose, blackberries because the vines come up everywhere regardless. Seeing those 'mater plants coming along has got me thinkin'..... have to try something. 

Yappy Cocker Spaniel is good for something, keeping the deer away. But as long as these deer are garden fed, from your garden no less, aren't they considered livestock? Sounds like it's time to harvest one or two LOL.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

In MO you can kill a animal out of season if in self defense. Some of those deer can get crazy. Sounds logical to me SP. Sorry no pics, my excuse is that a good buddy of mine just moved back to town and we had anther 12 pack it would have been sunrise. I did have enough energy to dowse the mater's. David


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

So how about an update on those tomatoes? 
hojoe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Sunshines fine but ......*

you gotta have a little rain to see the rainbows. 

This were snapped from our front deck after a quick storm passed through. 
It's no camera trick ....... it's a double rainbow .........:dude:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok back off topic. The upside down tomatoes are sucking hind quarter. The four uprights are huge bushes that need to tied to the posts to keep from sagging to the ground. I have eaten a couple of ripe ones and many fried green ones now I have a bunch of biggin's still growing. I did finally find a job and start next Monday. I have been pluckin fruit from all the trees around here and have been making pies. You would not believe the friends I have made. Today I just made friends with the local deputies as they locked their keys in the car and I had the break-in tool. Nothing like making friends the old fashioned way. David sorry no pics


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

After mainly procrastination... here are pics, as they were yesterday and when I started on my hanging tomatoes... Built the arbor over a flower bed that blooms in the spring... The buckets are 3.5 Gallon from a grocery store deli painted green.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Also, Notice the neighbors new fence...


----------

